# Shop Storage



## Charley Davidson (May 26, 2014)

This will be my first improvement at my new property when I close on it. It's a 8x20 storage container my good friend gave to me. I can't move it till after the closing on the house he's selling which works out great cause I can't put it on my place til I close on it.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 27, 2014)

Give it a couple of coats of orange paint and it will be as good as new, right?   :whistle:


----------



## Shawn Russell (May 27, 2014)

You might enjoy this video of a guy who uses two cargo containers with a shed bridging the two of them:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tedB6BixKH4


----------

